
The Spectre 13 is HP's attempt to out-design Apple - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/5/11365474/hp-spectre-13-announced-price-specs-release-date
======
milkytron
I'm a huge fan of the way they've changed the logo on this[1], it looks much
better than the old design as stated in the article. All in all, this looks
like a beautiful piece of hardware, hopefully HP can offer comparable support
to Apple's offerings. Battery life also seems questionable with the processor
choice but real world use will answer that question. The only other thing to
catch my attention is the massive bottom bezel on the display as you can see
in the video. Not a deal breaker, but certainly the first thing I noticed
about the display.

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/5/11367248/hp-new-logo-
spectr...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/5/11367248/hp-new-logo-spectre-13)

------
melling
Interesting that this supports Thunderbolt over USB-C. Can they drive a 4K
monitor?

